# ATV laws



## mickbear (Sep 18, 2007)

could someone point me to where i can find the laws about operating atv's in ga?

thanks


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2007)

No but I can telll you that guy riding 40 MPH up and down our road is breaking the law!!!!


----------



## mickbear (Sep 18, 2007)

thats what i was wondering about was that very clown,plus there is another that comes thru on the weekends up ridgeway thats doing about the same speed


----------



## contender* (Sep 18, 2007)

If he has tag and lights and ins he's legal. If he doesn't call the Sheriff, just don't expect them to come rushing right out. I would hope they have better things to do than chase a kid on a four wheeler.


----------



## redlevel (Sep 18, 2007)

I have never seen a 4-wheeler with a tag. I didn't know it was legal to operate any of them on a public road.  I am sure it isn't legal for 13-14-15 year old kids to run up and down the road, usually in groups of four or five machines, and I definitely know it isn't legal for them to go in my pasture and rut up the hillsides or take a short cut across my property.    

In a few weeks, when gun season opens, Taylor County will be invaded by kids on 4-wheelers.  Their Dads go to the stand in the morning and afternoon on the 'wheelers, and the kids ride them up and down the dirt roads from about 11:00 in the morning until about 3:30 in the afternoon.  They are a nuisance and the parents should be ashamed of themselves for letting them make themselves a nuisance.

I think it would be a good idea to require ownership of real estate in a particular county before an individual is allowed to bring a 4-wheeler into that county.  That way they could rut up their own land instead of mine.

Someone stated it pretty well in another thread earlier.  When parents who own a 2 acre lot buy a kid a 4-wheeler, whose property do they think the kid is riding on?

I can't think of many things I had rather see my sheriff doing than keeping illegal vehicles and operators off the roads and off my property.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2007)

contender* said:


> If he doesn't call the Sheriff, just don't expect them to come rushing right out. I would hope they have better things to do than chase a kid on a four wheeler.



I would never call our Sheriff.  He's .............well I would be scared he catch on fire and well................

Any way, don't worry about this kid, the way he goes up an down the street I expect he has about run out of luck.  I just hope when he does wreck (not if) that he does not go through your fence!  i'd hate to see your pretty fence get torn down.


----------



## Judge (Sep 18, 2007)

*ATV Laws*

Georgia laws concerning ATV's would really boil down to where it is being operated.  An ATV on a public road (including right of way{maintained shoulder}) is subject to same rules and regulations as cars.  This includes all motorized vehicles; lawnmower, go-cart, golf cart.  I've had DUI cases before me on cotton pickers, 4 wheelers and lawnmowers.  If they are not on the public roads there are not many rules or regs applicable.

By the way, the Cotton Picker DUI guy attempted to elude the officer by cutting out through a peanut field.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 18, 2007)

You use to be able to get a tag for ATVs. That changed a number of years ago. 

Trespassing is trespassing: either on an ATV or on foot. I don't do it and appreciate others doing the same. With that said "If" (and thats a BIG "IF") commonsense is used I don't see a problem with getting ATVs on the highway. I know growing up we did all of the time (well, 3 wheelers and motorcycles, no 4 wheelers around then). Here is the kicker, we were scared of our parents and knew the consequences of trespassing on others property. We respected others rights and property, thats the difference with some of the newer generations I guess. Hate for them little fats to ruin it for the rest of us. Go after the parents of the trespassing kids as well as the kids.


----------



## mickbear (Sep 18, 2007)

Judge said:


> By the way, the Cotton Picker DUI guy attempted to elude the officer by cutting out through a peanut field.


 just what are these people thinking?


----------



## larpyn (Sep 18, 2007)

Try checking this site http://www.atvsafety.gov/state/georgia.html


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 19, 2007)

caver101 said:


> You use to be able to get a tag for ATVs. That changed a number of years ago.
> 
> There was talk sometime back up this way about letting the counties issue tags again. Then it just faded away. I had one on my 4-wheeler


----------



## caver101 (Sep 20, 2007)

If they issued tags again I would get one. Just to ride the roads on Grassy Mtn.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 20, 2007)

redlevel said:


> I have never seen a 4-wheeler with a tag. I didn't know it was legal to operate any of them on a public road.  I am sure it isn't legal for 13-14-15 year old kids to run up and down the road, usually in groups of four or five machines, and I definitely know it isn't legal for them to go in my pasture and rut up the hillsides or take a short cut across my property.
> 
> In a few weeks, when gun season opens, Taylor County will be invaded by kids on 4-wheelers.  Their Dads go to the stand in the morning and afternoon on the 'wheelers, and the kids ride them up and down the dirt roads from about 11:00 in the morning until about 3:30 in the afternoon.  They are a nuisance and the parents should be ashamed of themselves for letting them make themselves a nuisance.
> 
> ...



mine rides on our prop. and friends prop. and ride areas for atv s ....a kid can have a blast on 2 acres of prop .  [we have more ] .......sorry u have probs. wid the ones that don t want to represent , [ but hunting is that wat too ] .....


----------



## Kreed5821 (Oct 1, 2007)

greg_n_clayton said:


> caver101 said:
> 
> 
> > You use to be able to get a tag for ATVs. That changed a number of years ago.
> ...


----------

